
Codebattles: Competitive Coding in the Workplace - stark525
http://zonoff.com/2016/11/29/codebattles-competitive-coding-in-the-workplace/
======
Rooster61
Sounds a lot like Codefights (www.codefights.com), but with the overhead of
actually managing the code in git and the benefit of actually devoting
brainpower to real problems rather than toy examples.

Also, since you appear to be the person who wrote this, perhaps this thread
should be in the Show HN format?

~~~
stark525
Hmm, that's a very good suggestion. I'll reach out to the mods. Thanks.

~~~
stark525
We decided that it isn't quite the format of “you've made that other people
can play with”, so we'll leave it as is. Thanks for reading and your comment!

We have an engineer that uses Codefights to "warm up" before work. He's a
Codebattles regular, obviously.

------
senorsmile
Great post. I honestly want to start this at my company now.

~~~
stark525
Thank you! Please do it and share your experience. I'm interested in how this
would scale across different organizations.

